# lightning shots



## Carlton085 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to photography but I understand some of the basics. 
I have a samsung NX1100 and a standard 20-50 lens.
In trying to get some good shots of the lightning that's happening all over the weekend and last couple of days. 
I have managed to get a couple so far but there not the best. 
It may just be a focusing issue. Trying to focus on the black night sky isn't working. There are some houses around and street lamps but nothing I can't direct the camera away from.
So far I have it set up on manual mode with:
ISO 100
Manual focus 
15-30 seconds shutter speed(or should I be using BULB?-no remote so I'll have to hold and release myself)
F8 (most of the time-still learning that part)
I have no idea what the Metering option is .

So if any of you could help me out id appreciate it.


----------



## Designer (Jul 19, 2014)

Most lighting is going to be far away from you, which is good, but having things other than the lighting in focus will enhance the photograph.  If you haven't already, find a place where there is a lot of sky exposed to view.  Set your focus at "infinity".  Open the shutter on "bulb".  Wait for lighting.  Close shutter.  Repeat.  

Your camera should be on a tripod or (at least) strapped down to something solid.


----------



## Carlton085 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me, yeah it's on a tripod. 
I keep hearing this infinity term- I don't think my camera has it. As non of the ways to set to infinity seem to do anything on my camera


----------



## jaomul (Jul 19, 2014)

If you focus on the furthest thing in the distance you will pretty much be focussed to infinity. You will notice on a bright day that if you focus on an island 5km away and then one 10km away the focus likely doesn't shift. Your lens is focussed to infinity (that's how I understand it, open to corrections)


----------



## kundalini (Jul 19, 2014)

Infinity is a function of your lens, not the camera.  It's at the end of your focusing ring and looks like a number 8 on it's side.

Depending on your lens of choice, the f/8 to f/11 range should be good.

Without the use of a remote shutter release, you are likely to introduce camera shake which translates to OOF (out of focus) shots.  A tip you can employ is to roll your finger over the shutter release rather than pressing down on it.  This helps minimize camera shake.  You should be able to pick up a remote, wired or wireless, for fairly cheap that matches your camera.  

Because lightning strikes are random and intermittent, I would suggest to set your shutter speed on "bulb".  During the time when the strikes are not so active, simply cover the front of your lens with a black hat or something similar.... without touching the lens.  Be aware that you do not want the shutter opened for too long though, because your sensor will begin to heat up and you could actually fry some pixels.  30 to 60 seconds at a time and then rest.  Rinse and repeat.

Wear rubber shoes.  In an active lightning storm, you are an antenna and can attract a bolt that is miles away.


----------



## lambertpix (Jul 19, 2014)

Here, if any of this helps:  Catch some Lightning

As others have mentioned, be sure to stay safe, first & foremost.  I typically fire exposures starting at 5-sec or so, up to 30 seconds depending on ambient light, and reject the shots w/ nothing good in them.  There are light-sensitive triggers (something like Triggertrap | The most powerful creative camera remotes for iPhone, Android, and Arduino | Triggertrap | Creative ways of triggering your camera) if you want to go that route, too.


----------



## Carlton085 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well thanks guys, went out tonight had a play around and managed to get a couple that are a lot more focused. 
Pretty happy for my second attempt at lightning ,


----------

